# tu gosta-você gosta



## Maribelinha

Buen día!!! Soy nueva en el foro; estudio portugués hace un tiempo y me llamó la atención escuchar en un film ( "O Homem que copiava" ) al protagonista decir: "TU GOSTA DE CERVEJA?", es decir usando el tu con la conjugación verbal del você. Es ésto correcto? Es común en el sur de Brasil donde transcurre la acción o se habla así en todo el país? Es propio de un determinado rango social? Gracias por aclararme estas dudas.Saludos.Maribel


----------



## Alentugano

Maribelinha said:


> Buen día!!! Soy nueva en el foro; estudio portugués hace un tiempo y me llamó la atención escuchar en un film ( "O Homem que copiava" ) al protagonista decir: "TU GOSTA DE CERVEJA?", es decir usando el tu con la conjugación verbal del você. Es ésto correcto? Es común en el sur de Brasil donde transcurre la acción o se habla así en todo el país? Es propio de un determinado rango social? Gracias por aclararme estas dudas.Saludos.Maribel


 
Na linguagem falada no Brasil é bastante comum esse uso. Gramaticalmente, o correto seria "Tu gosta*s* de cerveja?" ou, em alternativa, "Você gosta de cerveja?"
Na fala ninguém te vai corrigir se você quiser falar assim (note que eu mesmo misturei "te" com "você" na mesma frase, mas este caso já é muito tolerado na escrita). Agora, se você se preocupar em escrever corretamente, use a forma gramatical.


----------



## Serena77

Maribelinha,

Substituir o "você" por "tu" é mais usado em alguns lugares do Sul e vejo que algumas pessoas no Rio de Janeiro também gostam de usar. Aqui em São Paulo não é nada comum, a não ser que seja dito por pessoas que sejam destas áreas.
Mas ressalto que o uso é informal... por isso se conjuga como "você". Na escrita, hoje em dia, damos preferência ao "você".


----------



## Maribelinha

Alentugano said:


> Na linguagem falada no Brasil é bastante comum esse uso. Gramaticalmente, o correto seria &quot;Tu gosta*s* de cerveja?&quot; ou, em alternativa, &quot;Você gosta de cerveja?&quot;
> Na fala ninguém te vai corrigir se você quiser falar assim (note que eu mesmo misturei &quot;te&quot; com &quot;você&quot; na mesma frase, mas este caso já é muito tolerado na escrita). Agora, se você se preocupar em escrever corretamente, use a forma gramatical.


 
Muito obrigada pela resposta, Alentugano, notei que tambêm na escrita informal é comum, por exemplo: "VOCÊ É IMPORTANTE, NAO VOU ESQUEÇER DE TUAS PALAVRAS", né?Adorei a frase de Fer. Pessoa!!!!Obrigada de novo.Maribel


----------



## Maribelinha

Muito obrigada, Serena, você com "teu" ou "seu" ?


----------



## Istriano

Maribelinha said:


> Muito obrigada, Serena, você com "teu" ou "seu" ?



Depende do sotaque:


No Rio:  *você *se usa mais com _teu, te_  (No Rio também se usa _o tu_, cada vez mais)
Em Salvador: *você *se usa mais com _seu, lhe_ (Em Salvador_ o tu_ não é usado).



*Vos *sabés que *te *amo. [em Buenos Aires]
*Você *sabe que *te *amo. [em São Paulo].



Para seguir a norma culta, prefira _você _e _seu_:
_
você,  _ (sujeito)_
seu pai, _(possessivo)_
Ligo para você. _(objeto indireto)_
Nunca vi você lá. _(objeto direto)_

*Para/a você  *(objeto indireto) e *você *(objeto direto) estão sempre corretos
nunca formais __(como* o,a*) ou regionais (como *lhe*) ou ''misturas'' (como *te*).

*Te *_não soa regional, mas *teu*,*tua *e *tu *sim.Muita gente que usa *te*, não usa *tu *(porque soa ''antigo'') nem *teu, tua *(porque soa ''feio'').


----------



## Maribelinha

Ah Istriano!!!Agora sim, ficou clarisimo....!!!!!Super obrigada!!!!!


----------



## Maribelinha

Istriano said:


> Depende do sotaque:
> 
> 
> No Rio:  *você *se usa mais com _teu, te_  (No Rio também se usa _o tu_, cada vez mais)
> Em Salvador: *você *se usa mais com _seu, lhe_ (Em Salvador_ o tu_ não é usado).
> 
> 
> 
> *Vos *sabés que *te *amo. [em Buenos Aires]
> *Você *sabe que *te *amo. [em São Paulo].
> 
> 
> 
> Para seguir a norma culta, prefira _você _e _seu_:
> 
> _você,  _ (sujeito)
> _seu pai, _(possessivo)
> _Ligo para você. _(objeto indireto)
> _Nunca vi você lá. _(objeto direto)
> 
> _*Para/a você  *(objeto indireto) e *você *(objeto direto) estão sempre corretos_
> _nunca formais __(como* o,a*) ou regionais (como *lhe*) ou ''misturas'' (como *te*)._
> 
> _*Te *_não soa regional, mas *teu*,*tua *e *tu *sim.Muita gente que usa *te*, não usa *tu *(porque soa ''antigo'') nem *teu, tua *(porque soa ''feio'').


 
Desculpa Istriano mas porque soa "feio"? É como vulgar?


----------



## Istriano

Não é bem vulgar. Não sei explicar. Muita gente acha teu/tua ''direto'' demais, pelo menos em Salvador.


----------



## will.espmx

Maribelinha said:


> Buen día!!! Soy nueva en el foro; estudio portugués hace un tiempo y me llamó la atención escuchar en un film ( "O Homem que copiava" ) al protagonista decir: "TU GOSTA DE CERVEJA?", es decir usando el tu con la conjugación verbal del você. Es ésto correcto? Es común en el sur de Brasil donde transcurre la acción o se habla así en todo el país? Es propio de un determinado rango social? Gracias por aclararme estas dudas.Saludos.Maribel



Mira! Cuando se conjuga el TU correctamente es así: *TÚ GOSTAS DE CERVEJA*? pero no todas, sino ninguna persona suele decir así,. Luego te digo que no es correcto,pero en el habla cotidiana nadie hace esa diferenciación. Se usa el TU con mayor frecuencia en Noreste, Sur y Norte. En el resto del país se usa más el VOCÊ aunque se puede ver que hay una aternacia entre TU y VOCÊ en algunas regiones como Sureste y Centro-Oeste. Si Ud. decir Tu gosta aqui no Brasil nadie se va corregirte.


 Portugués
TÚ (informal)              
VOCÊ (informal)              


                                                    Español
                                          TU/VOS (informal)              
                                         Usted (formal o informal             dependiendo de la región y situación)


----------



## Maribelinha

Istriano said:


> Não é bem vulgar. Não sei explicar. Muita gente acha teu/tua ''direto'' demais, pelo menos em Salvador.


 
Ok. Istriano. Fica claro. Até a proxima!



will.espmx said:


> Mira! Cuando se conjuga el TU correctamente es así: *TÚ GOSTAS DE CERVEJA*? pero no todas, sino ninguna persona suele decir así,*---> TÚ GOSTA DE CERVEJA* . Luego te digo que no es correcto,pero en el habla cotidiana nadie hace esa diferenciación. Se usa el TU con mayor frecuencia en Noreste, Sur y Norte. En el resto del país se usa más el VOCÊ aunque se puede ver que hay una aternacia entre TU y VOCÊ en algunas regiones como Sureste y Centro-Oeste.


 
Muchas gracias, Will, lo entendí perfecto !!!! Saludos!!!!


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda aos fóruns, Maribelinha.  Além da didática explicação do Istriano, você pode ler mais sobre o assunto aqui:
você e tu versus usted/ tú o usted


----------



## Maribelinha

Vanda said:


> Bem-vinda aos fóruns, Maribelinha.  Além da didática explicação do Istriano, você pode ler mais sobre o assunto aqui:
> você e tu versus usted/ tú o usted


 
Gracias, Vanda, lo que no entendía bien es si se puede combinar el você con el teu/tua o hay que respetar el tu/teu/tua o el você/seu/sua.Gracias por la información, creo que ante la duda siempre es preferible usar el você/seu/sua. Saludos!


----------



## will.espmx

Maribelinha said:


> Gracias, Vanda, lo que no entendía bien es si se puede combinar el você con el teu/tua o hay que respetar el tu/teu/tua o el você/seu/sua.Gracias por la información, creo que ante la duda siempre es preferible usar el você/seu/sua. Saludos!



Te digo que no es bueno que alternes entre VOCÊ/TEU-SEU/TUA-SUA, si pones VOCÊ utiliza SEU/SUA, si pones TU utiliza TEU/TUA, pero coloquialmente se suele decir, por ejemplo, así: *VOCÊ* tem que cuidar melhor do *TEU* filho, pois ele tem se comportado mal na escola.


----------

